# Finally!!!



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I've finale hit pay dirt!!! It's taken a few months but I've finally got my permit #'s!!!!!

here is my permit I've whited out the important stuff that only i need :lol: (get your own permit!)
oh, it says cooked, but they are well aware it will be raw!!!! 

Basically it's saying that i have permission from the state to get anything that the processor wants to get rid of (lungs,trachea,reproductive organs,tripe(though he says thats a big mess so he'd rather not) and any and other stuff i want) from anything they process for >$1 per lb!!!!

I'm thinking... home... made... bully sticks!!!!!arty: I've read that some companies sun dry them so i'm sure we could figure something out for this kid :lol:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work! That'll be pretty awesome for ya!

How come you can't feed anything to the swines? Pigs gotta eat too, right?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

well, they can get diseases from raw meats and offal and stuff, i can't remember the name of it but it's pretty ugly.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Really? I thought pigs were omnivores? 

In any case, congrats!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is great, david....i can see a very happy future in store for tobi.

what about your place qualified you or is this a silence of the lambs kind of answer, clarice ?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Really? I thought pigs were omnivores?
> 
> In any case, congrats!


Trichinella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I remembered what she told me it was!!! 

I thought they were too... and my whole life i've known never to trust a pig farmer! :lol:




magicre said:


> that is great, david....i can see a very happy future in store for tobi.
> 
> what about your place qualified you or is this a silence of the lambs kind of answer, clarice ?


well, all the footwork basically took me about 4 months to get everything squared away with the state and such as they'd never heard of anybody wanting this stuff for that purpose, but basically i wouldn't have been qualified if i had pigs, or swine as they worry about disease and feeding of offal to them, we had one pig in our neighborhood once and that's about it 

and they do surprise inspections :lol: luckily i was home when they came he took a quick walk around our property looking for any sign of swines etc.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Now, what does this entitle you to do exactly?

From any processor? I almost thought it was a road kill permit. I didn't realize they required a permit for something like this.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Home made bully sticks, bet Tobi would love that,
I know my danes would!
Will you post pictures if you make them?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it that you have to have permission to feed your dogs guts, or that you have to have permission to feed your dogs guts from that one place? What if you got guts somewhere else?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> Now, what does this entitle you to do exactly?
> 
> From any processor? I almost thought it was a road kill permit. I didn't realize they required a permit for something like this.


This will only entitle me to the agreement with Jim may's meats, the one processor but on a normal basis i can get about 150 hearts per week so... that equates out to 150 of everything else as well :lol:
On my list which i was working on and i have to go through with the owner because he said Tripe was a no go as they would make a mess with the stomach's etc, so it's kind of up to what he wants to let me have at this point, but he said anything that is easily accessible.



Janet At Nutro said:


> Home made bully sticks, bet Tobi would love that,
> I know my danes would!
> Will you post pictures if you make them?


I know he will :lol: If were able to get them i'm for sure going to do a how too if they come out right and get some pictures up!! he goes through them so quickly but at the same times it's such a nice chew for them!



xellil said:


> Is it that you have to have permission to feed your dogs guts, or that you have to have permission to feed your dogs guts from that one place? What if you got guts somewhere else?


Just this one place, if i want to get stuff from another place (in this state) i'd just have to have them fill it out and then i could send it to them saying that this processor is okay to get this as well.

It's fine that i feed it but the in edibles are extremely hard to come by it seems, lungs, trachea, glands, pancreas all that they can't legally give those or sell them to people so that is what this is for.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good work!!! I need to get a deal like that!!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Tobi is one lucky boy


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Tobi said:


> This will only entitle me to the agreement with Jim may's meats, the one processor but on a normal basis i can get about 150 hearts per week so... that equates out to 150 of everything else as well :lol:
> On my list which i was working on and i have to go through with the owner because he said Tripe was a no go as they would make a mess with the stomach's etc, so it's kind of up to what he wants to let me have at this point, but he said anything that is easily accessible.
> 
> 
> ...


You da gut man. Well done!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, I would've loved to see the deciding parties' faces when that request came through


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What did you say to them to convince them to allow you to do so?

I've tried looking this up but can't find anything as I don't even know what to look for. Hubby and I would love a permit to do this.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

http://agr.wa.gov/FoodAnimal/AnimalHealth/docs/Form3014.pdf

Okay!! David, am I even close? What's the process to this whole thing? I am so lost but SOOO want to be able to do something like this!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> http://agr.wa.gov/FoodAnimal/AnimalHealth/docs/Form3014.pdf
> 
> Okay!! David, am I even close? What's the process to this whole thing? I am so lost but SOOO want to be able to do something like this!


That actually appears to be it, Here is the Wa state vet's number i got the number from my states vet office, i tried calling but he wasn't in, give him a shot... Not sure what the heck that last part is about rendering it unfit... that wasn't on my forms :/

Wa state Vet
1-(360)-902-1881


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think this is the form for the plant to sign but for the same thing... I hate all this stuff. I'm sure it is much simpler than I think it is. Thanks. I'll give the number a try a bit later. 

Oh, and what exactly am I to be saying to this vet?

Sorry if I seem so clueless. I had no idea you could even do this stuff! And Abi is interested in it too so I can pass on all the info to save you from having to answer the same questions twice!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I think this is the form for the plant to sign but for the same thing... I hate all this stuff. I'm sure it is much simpler than I think it is. Thanks. I'll give the number a try a bit later.
> 
> Oh, and what exactly am I to be saying to this vet?
> 
> Sorry if I seem so clueless. I had no idea you could even do this stuff! And Abi is interested in it too so I can pass on all the info to save you from having to answer the same questions twice!


Basically explain to them that you want to get an inedibles permit so that you can feed it to your dogs, explain what you are looking to get, trachea, gullet, lungs, spleen etc, and ask him what steps you have to take to be able to do it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks a lot. I think, between the two of us, Abi and I can figure this out. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

One more question! How much did it cost?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> One more question! How much did it cost?


My permit was free  and i just have to renew when they tell me to


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Awesome! Let's hope WA is the same way


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome! That's so cool. :biggrin1:

Unfortunately the Alabama Dept of Agriculture doesn't seem to permit such a thing.  Maybe I'm moving to a new state... LOL!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Awesome! Let's hope WA is the same way


wow. you're going to a slaughtering house? those dogs of yours will be eatin' in style...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yea, the whole slaughtering thing used to make me sick partly because of the process and partly because of how the animals are sometimes treated, but before raw, I got grossed out by the slimy texture of raw chicken! I used to make hubby handle the chicken when I was cooking. Now, I can be elbow deep in a bag of cow parts and it doesn't even phase me. I have always liked to poke the meat in the meat section though...

Anyhow, I figure that if it will get me some free/cheap meat for my boys, then why the heck not?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Yea, the whole slaughtering thing used to make me sick partly because of the process and partly because of how the animals are sometimes treated, but before raw, I got grossed out by the slimy texture of raw chicken! I used to make hubby handle the chicken when I was cooking. Now, I can be elbow deep in a bag of cow parts and it doesn't even phase me. I have always liked to poke the meat in the meat section though...
> 
> Anyhow, I figure that if it will get me some free/cheap meat for my boys, then why the heck not?


I can.not.wait.!!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I can.not.wait.!!!!LOL :lol:


I can't either. There are a few nearby that I know of. I don't know the distance between me and some of these other cities, but I'll send you the link of 49 processors in WA on facebook.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have always liked to poke the meat in the meat section though...


LOL... me too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have always liked to poke the meat in the meat section though...





Cliffdog said:


> LOL... me too.


I was telling Jess this...but Ill share here!:wink:

I use to help my dad butcher our meat rabbits....I was VERY must so always wondering what the eyeball felt like...I poked one....then never stopped!LOL EVERY dead body I saw/see I HAVE to poke eye balls!LOL :lol:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I was telling Jess this...but Ill share here!:wink:
> 
> I use to help my dad butcher our meat rabbits....I was VERY must so always wondering what the eyeball felt like...I poked one....then never stopped!LOL EVERY dead body I saw/see I HAVE to poke eye balls!LOL :lol:


Good, there are at least 2 others who can't help but poke the meat. Hahaha. And Abi, I found a guy who raises meat rabbits here. He only has 2 does so it's a small operation but it sounds like the rabbits are fed properly. I'll fb the info to you.

Anyhow, if anyone else wants to get their permit, SPEAK UP!!! Haha. I want to see who else is interested.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Let me know about getting a permit please.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Liz said:


> Let me know about getting a permit please.


Will do! Abi and I are both working on it. I found a list of 49 different processors all over WA if you want it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Good, there are at least 2 others who can't help but poke the meat. Hahaha. And Abi, I found a guy who raises meat rabbits here. He only has 2 does so it's a small operation but it sounds like the rabbits are fed properly. I'll fb the info to you.
> 
> Anyhow, if anyone else wants to get their permit, SPEAK UP!!! Haha. I want to see who else is interested.


There is a chick on the co-op who is on Whidbey Island who is going to be raising chickens and rabbits...ONLY feeding them as they should be fed for consumption!! I am on her list to email once she figures out how much she is going to charge!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Yea, the whole slaughtering thing used to make me sick partly because of the process and partly because of how the animals are sometimes treated, but before raw, I got grossed out by the slimy texture of raw chicken! I used to make hubby handle the chicken when I was cooking. Now, I can be elbow deep in a bag of cow parts and it doesn't even phase me. I have always liked to poke the meat in the meat section though...
> 
> Anyhow, I figure that if it will get me some free/cheap meat for my boys, then why the heck not?



Like I said on one of the other posts about this. You gotta watch Temple Grandin! You will appreciate the humane way these are actually set up.


----------

